# sharp shooting pain in breast...anyone else had this before labor??



## butterfly812

Anyone else having (or have had) sharp pain in breast? My left breast keeps getting a shooting pain through it. it comes every few minutes and last for about 2-3 seconds. It really hurts too. I'm 39-2 weeks, geez I don't want boobie contractions...haha I want real ones. Could this be a sign of good things to come?? or just another pregger symptom I have to deal with??

thoughts???

thanks


----------



## NetsaBaba

Well i've been having this alot too comming on and off and i hope it isnt a labour sign as i have a long, long way to go.
I think it may be just another symptom we have to put up with
:-(


----------



## butterfly812

Thanks! yeah I think youre right, and i'm just doing some wishful thinking.


----------



## NetsaBaba

hehe, fingers crossed you havent got that much longer :)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

i had this, but it was my colostrum coming in, and it got a million times worse when my milk came in


----------



## butterfly812

Prayingforbaby, please tell me it was just days before labor...?

Congrats on your baby...soooo beautiful!!


----------



## charlottecco2

i get shooting pains in my boobies occassionally too, but i hope it does mean labour for you xx


----------



## Lotti1978

Gosh Ive had it for a few days on and off, Ive had to hold my breasts they hurt so much and previously it was colostrum but yesterday there was a little white stuff.....Im nowhere nr labour tho thank god...although mum had me at 28 weeks....NOOOOOooooooooooo not yet!!!!!


----------



## Dirah

Ugh I'm having pain in my left breast also and I'm 38 weeks...


----------



## AnonymousMoi

I've been noticing my breasts have been having pains lately too, since about 35 weeks. I haven't asked my doctor about it - I always just assumed it was my boobies making my lil' man his first meal :) It'd be great if it was a sign of labor.


----------



## GreatfulMummy

I have these too, and have to hold my boobies. I think it is the milk ducts preparing. I have been making colostrum since very early on.


----------



## m0mmyCool

I started having booby pains today too. I really hope it means something because I'm so fed up with waiting.


----------

